# Gypsies stealing dogs



## mickyb

Gypsies stealing dogs Reg number LR04 USZ white van, beware, do not leave your dogs unattended, they are watching.


----------



## bexy1989

where abouts is this happening?


----------



## shortbackandsides

was horses round here a while back!


----------



## Gemma...x.

its the same with rabbits they're being stolen to.


----------



## mickyb

This is happening in Nottingham, also Peterborough were the van is registered


----------



## shortbackandsides

Gemma...x. said:


> its the same with rabbits they're being stolen to.


Are you sure its not foxes??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

mickyb said:


> This is happening in Nottingham, also Peterborough were the van is registered


*OMG  peterborough is very close to me i will keep an eye out i take it the police are aware of this van? Thanx 4 letting us know *


----------



## Domoniques

Hi 
Strange how things pop in to your head I have an old car standing on the drive a few months ago couple of lads ask if it was for sale they had a look round it we talked price and off they went , 2 weeks ago came another bloke same again asked re the car off he went . last Sunday a bloke came asked how much I wanted for the car now I then noticed he was the same bloke so said its the same price ,went to get the keys came back they was 4 other lads giving the car a good looking at the older bloke asks me about my dogs ( signs on the walls and pics and sign on the car ) looking where the other lads are 2 are checking out the trailer at the side of the house full of rubbish , now I start to feel uncomfortably so check there car out as he wants mine for spares and the engine , but the question he asked re dogs how many boys or girls could he see them ( he had a drink ) my son on his !!!!! xbox just behind the front door the blokes talking about the car saying we can get the van and tow it , ( it then popped in my head )so I banged on the widow my son came out now he is 6.7 and built like a brick outhouse . now I could have been totally wrong but they left said they would be back for the car its still here .
there is always some one in the house but made me think .


----------



## speakthevoice

Are they def Gypsies, I only ask as Pets were going missing in our area, and it was an old man, who was taking them and giving them to his son for some reason. But that was years ago.


----------



## Vixxen

i had it with a horse i was riding this week....got stopped by gypsies and they were asking if it was a stallion or a mare, if it bred etc etc....she is a very attractive horse to gypsies!


----------



## speakthevoice

Vixxen said:


> i had it with a horse i was riding this week....got stopped by gypsies and they were asking if it was a stallion or a mare, if it bred etc etc....she is a very attractive horse to gypsies!


Omg thats terrible, Well at least you are aware now, I do not understand why people think they can just help themselves to other peoples Animals, its just not right.


----------



## mickyb

Police do know, but when they found out they were gypsies they didn't want to get involved how sad is that


----------



## Gemma...x.

shortbackandsides said:


> Are you sure its not foxes??


no i know people who have had a large amount of there stud stolen from there shed.


----------



## Diction

Strangely enough I encountered two men in a van in Colchester asking me very strange questions about my dog - if he was for sale, age, type, where I got him, if there were breeders in the area e.t.c - He is an Wolfhound and they asked about if he had hunted deer or anything like that.

yeah, so anyone in this area be careful with your dogs. They have some sort of wooden hutch/crate on the top of their van but may not be there another time.


----------



## bichonsrus

Domoniques said:


> Hi
> Strange how things pop in to your head I have an old car standing on the drive a few months ago couple of lads ask if it was for sale they had a look round it we talked price and off they went , 2 weeks ago came another bloke same again asked re the car off he went . last Sunday a bloke came asked how much I wanted for the car now I then noticed he was the same bloke so said its the same price ,went to get the keys came back they was 4 other lads giving the car a good looking at the older bloke asks me about my dogs ( signs on the walls and pics and sign on the car ) looking where the other lads are 2 are checking out the trailer at the side of the house full of rubbish , now I start to feel uncomfortably so check there car out as he wants mine for spares and the engine , but the question he asked re dogs how many boys or girls could he see them ( he had a drink ) my son on his !!!!! xbox just behind the front door the blokes talking about the car saying we can get the van and tow it , ( it then popped in my head )so I banged on the widow my son came out now he is 6.7 and built like a brick outhouse . now I could have been totally wrong but they left said they would be back for the car its still here .
> there is always some one in the house but made me think .


oh that is quite worrying, maybe worth a chat to the police just in case perhaps they can do more patrols in your area.


----------



## Guest

shortbackandsides said:


> Are you sure its not foxes??


foxes cant drive


----------



## jenniferx

Over here you have to be careful in certain markets/bootsales with travellers. I once saw how a bunch of little kids flock around and would try and un-do the lead and make off with people's dogs when it was busy. It can happen in an instant. 

I wouldn't like to cast judgement over a whole community but I think people should be careful.


----------



## hazyreality

I will keep a look out because I am in the peterborough area. Its a shame that when it is gyspys(dids as they are called round here) that the police will do nothing about it. We have a few dogs at work, will tell them to be careful as there are lots of camps in the area.

*Heidi*


----------



## chantys

this is probrably irrelevant but i saw some people that seemed like gypsies at a car boot selling dogs it really upset me cos it was hot and they were only puppies but what i found strange is that the puppies were different breeds and seemed to be different ages too i was thinking about reporting it i will if i find them selling them again it really annoys me how they can do that to something so young

i live in nottinghamshire as well btw


----------



## dexter

chantys said:


> this is probrably irrelevant but i saw some people that seemed like gypsies at a car boot selling dogs it really upset me cos it was hot and they were only puppies but what i found strange is that the puppies were different breeds and seemed to be different ages too i was thinking about reporting it i will if i find them selling them again it really annoys me how they can do that to something so young
> 
> i live in nottinghamshire as well btw


how awful. I'm surprised they weren't reported. its illegal.


----------



## littlekitty

Just read this and as I live in peterborough area I know there are a few small gypsy colonies dotted about. I shall keep a look out for the van as we have a dog, although he is never left unattended he does like to run loose in the park/woods.


----------



## Rhiannan

This is horrible. We were off to our local little beach for a walk the other day and noticed there were travelers taken up residence in the car park...so we went somewhere else. I know it's bad to make assumptions like that but we were worried a Dalmatian puppy would look very tempting (and worth money).


----------



## sarahberra

People are actually stealing animals. For what? Where is this happening? Why would are they doing this? Are you talking about modern day gypsies- fortune tellers?


----------



## fluffybunny2001

a couple of years ago we had 2 lurchers stolen from our rescue centre.Some gypsies were hanging around the centre all day and broke in at night,even though we have 5 livein members of staff,with a direct view down the yard they still managed to steal them.We managed to get one back after they handed him into battersea but the other one was never recovered.They were both due to go to new homes as well.We regualrly get gypsies in eyeing up the lurchers and greyhounds,needless to say security has been stepped up.


----------



## kiera09

fluffybunny2001 said:


> a couple of years ago we had 2 lurchers stolen from our rescue centre.Some gypsies were hanging around the centre all day and broke in at night,even though we have 5 livein members of staff,with a direct view down the yard they still managed to steal them.We managed to get one back after they handed him into battersea but the other one was never recovered.They were both due to go to new homes as well.We regualrly get gypsies in eyeing up the lurchers and greyhounds,needless to say security has been stepped up.


I think it's disgusting! These poor dogs being used for god knows what, and being sold to god knows who!
It's also disgusting how the police don't get involved with gypsies, They call them selves the law, they're Puss*s! :cursing::cursingexcuse my language but it makes me sick!) xx


----------



## Guest

Some very sad and angering incidents indeed...

I worked at a boarding kennels part-time for eight months last year, we had a couple of lowly-knaves lurking around the front entrance. The manager is built like a brick-wall so they didn't stay for very long.


----------



## FantaisiaX

Diction said:


> Strangely enough I encountered two men in a van in Colchester asking me very strange questions about my dog - if he was for sale, age, type, where I got him, if there were breeders in the area e.t.c - He is an Wolfhound and they asked about if he had hunted deer or anything like that.
> 
> yeah, so anyone in this area be careful with your dogs. They have some sort of wooden hutch/crate on the top of their van but may not be there another time.


OMG Same thing happend to me 2 days ago i was just going for an ordinary walk with my Border Collie (Benjy) - (like i always do)
and i got pulled over by this man & women in a white van up the top were i live, the man was asking 'Are you selling any animals!?' i was like NO! nd carried on walking thought that was strange about what happend so i walked back home.
On the way home, The Van had stopped down the road :|, i TOOK my Phone 
Out And Took A Picture Of he Van. (I will be showing this to police and going to se the police about this when my mum comes out of hospital.)
As i was walking past the van the man was asking me other Q's. 'Lovely markings he's got!' OH And ' How Old Is He? ' i just said i dunno, ( i don't wanna tell a nosy Tw*t ) i got round the corner turned around the Van was following me, so i thought F*CK better run, so i ran home turned around and the van was creeping round the corner.
so it was following me. I'm 16 By The Way, i bught my dog a Month ago from Kennels, and i blooming Love him with all my heart, i coudln't bear it if anything happend to him so im just watching him now.

I Live in SOUTH WALES/ Uk And in the Swansea Valleys.
I Only caught the first 4 numbers of the White Van but its,
E607 i honestly can't rember the rest, and the picture i took was too far away,
but i'll have to see how i can Photoshop it in closer (Y).

GOD I HATE GYPSIES :cursing:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I don't know how people can steal other peoples animals. We used to leave Cheeko outside the shop but now we wouldn't even dream of it. There isn't any gypsies here that I know of but I don't get out much so I don't really know if there isn't any for sure but from now on I'll be keeping an even closer eye on Cheeko when he's off the lead as he likes to wonder about on his own at the park. He does come running towards me once I'm about 40m away but I can't run so not asif I'd beable to get to him on time. Might sound stupid but I want my puppy to be in a show clip but I worry someone might see a poodle in a show clip and think it equals money and try and steal it.. I wouldn't put it past people now adays


----------



## ~Tete

This is quite common in our area, we were given advise on it from our vet:
Put YOUR not your pets, name on the collar tag
If anyone takes an unusual interest in your dog, tell them they have liver/kidney problems and complain about the vet bills
If you have a bitch, say she is spayed
Have your dog tattooed (excuse my spelling there!) or microchipped
If the dog goes missing offer a reward

They take un-fixed pedigree dogs & breed them, then sell them, its so sad. I think its disgusting that people do that.


----------



## Ty-bo

Oh my god, my heart skipped a beat when I read this especially as we live just outside peterborough 

The thought of Ty being stolen and maybe used for dog fighting is a constant worry and makes me feel physically sick-he is a stocky and very handsome boy and is always attracting attention where ever we go.

I shall be extra vigilant from now on especially after we have our pup on thursday.....


----------



## CreativeLC

I live in Peterborough too and am quite shocked at this. I have seen some shifty looking people hanging about sometimes, and lots of white vans with people just sitting inside.
I will keep my eyes open, thanks for the warning guys.


----------



## mickyb

Becareful with your dogs as a load of gypsies have move onto a large field at Gamston in Nottingham, next to the A52


----------



## mickyb

gypsies have moved into Gamson Nottingham , so watch your dogs carefully


----------



## Patterdale_lover

There is a gypsy site just down the road from us in a town called Wheatley.
My village is quite an expensive area (hate to sound snobby) and they usualy come round in their van. I have had 5 encounters with them
One time was two lads enquiring whether rowan atkinson (my neighbour at the time) was in. He wasn't at the moment in time, but we said he was, just to cover him.
They are also very very interested in my dogs, especially my setter and my patterdale. The other accounts where with the different people. Three men pulled up beside me when walking my terrier. I kept moving and they shouted 'Ey love' I turnt around (stupid i know) and they said 'Is that pretty lil dog of yours new?' I said no. They said 'Is she trained' I said she knows basic commands and is a keen hunter. I shouldn't of said this  'Would you be willing to mate her with my dog?' I said 'No' they said 'will you sell her to me for £100' £100!!! £100!!! You must be bleeding joking, no money in the world could buy her off me! And he is offering a measly £100 again i said 'No' and walked off. The next time it was two young lads 'asking me were i lived, if i had anymore like her. How much is she worth'. Just basically questions like that. They are sometimes intmidating, but the stretch they get me at are with houses on either side. And i know everyone so i can easily go into a drive way and knock on the door, if they started to harrass me.
With my setter it was two different men. They pulled up and said 'She's pretty' I said 'Yep' They said 'How much is she worth' I said why does it matter, they said cos we were looking into getting one. I asked them what breed she was they said springer, I said 'No chance mate, i know your game' and walked off. 

If they came up to me and was forceful Bess would bite them anyway.


----------



## mickyb

Another dog stolen Terrier Staffordshire Bull Cross female, Blue colour 21 weeks stolen from St Anns, Nr Nottingham NG3 another load of gypsies have turned up and more dogs are stolen?


----------



## dexter

with all this going on WHY do people still tie their dogs outside shops?????


----------



## stevecov

dexter said:


> with all this going on WHY do people still tie their dogs outside shops?????


Good point. I see it everyday dogs tied up, people ought to be more careful.


----------



## thedeans

please also be careful selling your car - i sold one recently to a group of people with Irish accents, one gave me the money I counted it - all ok and off he went. The other guy filled in the log book and put his address as Wrexham caravan park. I then have had loads of hassle with DVLA and police.
They filled up with fuel at a local petrol station and did a drive off. Went thru several speed cameras over the speed limit - I got the tickets - and smashed into another persons car and drove off - I had the police round interviewing me - All this happened within 3 days of selling the car as the DVLA hadn't received the log book at the point so it all came back to me - it was really distressing - he doesn't even exist all his details were fake


----------



## mickyb

my god how awful for you, you must feel p....d off so what can you do now, hope it works out well for you, they really don't give a damn


----------



## dexter

thedeans said:


> please also be careful selling your car - i sold one recently to a group of people with Irish accents, one gave me the money I counted it - all ok and off he went. The other guy filled in the log book and put his address as Wrexham caravan park. I then have had loads of hassle with DVLA and police.
> They filled up with fuel at a local petrol station and did a drive off. Went thru several speed cameras over the speed limit - I got the tickets - and smashed into another persons car and drove off - I had the police round interviewing me - All this happened within 3 days of selling the car as the DVLA hadn't received the log book at the point so it all came back to me - it was really distressing - he doesn't even exist all his details were fake


shucks how awful for you, they don't give a toss do they?...........


----------



## princessx87

In Bristol / Southglos boarder:-

Horse's

All horse's are at risk. I was at a local yard and the fella and his 80yo mother own it. They have 32 horse's there and 3 times the mother has been attacked just to get to the horses, luckly the son, and friends was there all times (This was day light btw!)

Also a few people i know of have had near-nicks, on girl was in the paddock, and these 3 lads, walks in and one pulls her off her pony and 2, held her down, whilst the last one couldn't hold the pony whilst it was bucking. 

Dogs.

There is 15 dogs in a month thats been in the local new paper that has gone missing. 
Lucky for me my staffy mates people (Females he is kind of ok with)
Once when we was outside the shop, these boys surrounded me and was asking me to let them hold my dog, I thought to myself "like hell you little turnips" and my staffy want :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
Lol the loud mouth boy nearly lost his arm and they all run.

Other time, we was at the local market and got asked by a stall holder if we would sell him, asked if we would dog fight, ect... ect...

Most are just mouth, and will NOT do anything after...
Other's will nick you dog right infront of you, so please becareful, and make the police warned about every little thing.

Its more dangerous for you, if they know your address.....


----------



## tiddlypup

i walked to town awhile back,i had the little dogs with me,3 guys came up to the roundabout in a pick up as i was waiting to cross the road,my jack causes quite a stir when we are out as she is so tiny,im always being asked if i want to sell her,i crossed the road and thought no more until they passed me further down the rd,then again,they must have gone right round the roundabout and doubled back,totally unnerved me,the thought of someone taking one of my dogs terrifies me,not knowing where they are or whats happening to them,my heart goes out to those who are in this situation or have been there,its even scarier that they are breaking into houses to take dogs,its the rising price tags that are making them hot property


----------



## mickyb

I had a email feel like crying. Thank you anna for your e-mail,i had my suspiscions about the gypsies that were on gamston roundabout that possibly were the same ones that had moved to bullwell but again moved on.i had them investigated,i had done extensive research in trying to get my spike back(with no help from police as they refused to have any dealings with the gypsies)unfortunately i received a phone call on sat telling me where to find spike and he was dead,it had looked as if he'd been tortured and returned.i'm very upset by all this as he was my baby and it was just me and him,i just have to try to get on with life now.thank you for being a caring person.spike's owner


----------



## princessx87

mickyb said:


> I had a email feel like crying. Thank you anna for your e-mail,i had my suspiscions about the gypsies that were on gamston roundabout that possibly were the same ones that had moved to bullwell but again moved on.i had them investigated,i had done extensive research in trying to get my spike back(with no help from police as they refused to have any dealings with the gypsies)unfortunately i received a phone call on sat telling me where to find spike and he was dead,it had looked as if he'd been tortured and returned.i'm very upset by all this as he was my baby and it was just me and him,i just have to try to get on with life now.thank you for being a caring person.spike's owner


OMG!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

NOW the police might do something....!!!

When you say you had a call gypsies maybe????


----------



## Guest

Ooh dear!

Thanks for warning us - Hopefully something can be done about it


----------



## mickyb

email from Spike's owner thank you anna for your sympathy,although i did get a lot of help from people with searches and investigations,the police on the other hand failed in every way whom i am now making a complaint against(i am asking for a change in the law regarding the police and their lack of interest in dealings with gypsies)yes i did see spike's body which upset me because i could see what had happened to him.i got spike when he was just 6 weeks old and vowed i would protect him from evil,he only knew love which i suppose made him innocent of life until that day when i took my eyes off him for just 5 mins i failed him.i could never have another a dog because i'm scared incase i fail that innocent animal whom is dependant on it's owner like a child is to it's mother.people don't realise that dogs are like children,i loved my spike like a mother loves her child
thank you lotus(spike's owner


----------



## Guest

One of my mates had their Staffordshire bull terrier stolen by gypsies in Newbury Berkshire when the funfair was in town. He tied her up outside a shop to go and by some cigs and when he got back his dog was gone. He reported it immediatly to the police and they checked cctv. It clearly showed them taking the dog away but police refused to do anything about it. That just makes me sick. I would never tie my dog up outside anywhere anyway. Shes way too precious to me.


----------



## barneythore

they were all over the park were i live in nottingham aswell they were asking what dogs they were and if i was selling them saying we will give you the money now so please be careful


----------



## dexter

My lil Babies said:


> One of my mates had their Staffordshire bull terrier stolen by gypsies in Newbury Berkshire when the funfair was in town. He tied her up outside a shop to go and by some cigs and when he got back his dog was gone. He reported it immediatly to the police and they checked cctv. It clearly showed them taking the dog away but police refused to do anything about it. That just makes me sick. I would never tie my dog up outside anywhere anyway. Shes way too precious to me.


why oh why. oh why . do people still TIE dogs up outside shops???. i see it on a daily basis and if i see the owner i'll tell him/her to beware of opportunist thieves.


----------



## mickyb

We live in a sick world, with people who don't give a damn, about any animal, and they will keep getting away with it, until people stand up and demand the police do something, I'd like to know, (any police out there) why you won't get involved when it's gypsies


----------



## CreativeLC

Gypsies have way too many rights, the police can't touch them. They won't get involved at all with gypsies. 
I just hope everyone protects there dogs, horses etc. so these gypsies don't get the chance to steal them.


----------



## zelda8701

we have a gypsie site up the road and they have been putting their horses on council land to graze over xmas was a lovley black horse bit like black beauty he was a bit of a nipper tho, then he went and now its an apachie one thats their and some other new one with it havent seen it proper yet as not been past for a week or more but friend tells me their 2 their now, dont know where they get them from but if they were stolen around this area would be a perfect place to hide them as no one gives a hoot around here,


----------



## Guest

CreativeLC said:


> Gypsies have way too many rights, the police can't touch them. They won't get involved at all with gypsies.


Damn right! The cops are too busy sitting on their backsides dunking their shortbreads into their tea and yacking on about last night's episode of Hollyoaks! 

I hope we aren't paying taxes for these people!


----------



## Guest

Oh and by the way, if anybody wants some self-defense lessons, I know of a couple of very good instructors.

Whilst walking Bailey (my eight-year old Golden retriever) I've been asked a couple of times by a few people if he's for sale and the usual garble, one guy asked me if I'd let him have Bailey for £200. What on god's earth makes him think I'm going to sell my dog for £200? We paid £500 for him as a puppy and I wouldn't sell him for the all of the gold in Fort Knox!


----------



## cats12

There is a gypsy site just down the road from us in a town called Wheatley.

But as far as I know they have now quite lesser interest in stealing dogs. But what can one say...!


----------



## Spaniel mad

We had a problem a few years ago. Storm was a puppy and we had kaydee and Lilo aswell.

we went to a park we had never been to before and let the dogs off the lead as usual. They always come back as their recall is brilliant (until Kaydee sees a bird). They were off running having fun chasing the ball. all of a sudden 4 men appeared and started following us. They kept saying aww they are stunning. I was getting a little worried as it was just me and my Mum.

Kaydee then see a bird and chased it so of course the others followed. I looked round and the 4 men were no where to be seen so i was now really really worried. 

All of a sudden Lilo started barking and whining. We ran over and the 4 men were with the dogs. They had Kaydee and storm in their arms and Lilo being a good protector was barking at them to let us know.

I know i shouldnt have but i told Lilo to get them and she went for the bloke with storm. He dropped her and then the other 1 dropped Kaydee. I called them and they came running over, All except Lilo who i think wanted to eat them. We picke up Storm and Kaydee and i told them if they didnt go Lilo would attack, They wernt backing off.

Luckily a bloke came over with 3 great danes and the men walked off.

I was terrified. I was proud of Lilo. She is not vicious but knows how to protect us and im proud that when i told her to get them she did. she didnt bite him but she let him knew that she could. She has never gone for anyone like that ever and i have no worries about her being vicious and im glad that in this instance she was or we could have lost our babies.

Needless to say i phoned the police and they didnt want to know. we have never been back to that park again


----------



## mickyb

Well done to you, and your lovely dogs, don't ever feel others have more rights than you


----------



## Nickb

Spaniel mad said:


> I know i shouldnt have but i told Lilo to get them


your kiddin damn right you should have i would have this is exactly why shutzhund training (attack dog) is brilliant!obviously i cant do it with my lab but in the future i would like to own a rottie or staffy and would love to do it with whatever breed i get


----------



## poshmog

Firstly,my heart goes out to Spike and his owner .RIP Little one xx

Secondly,travellers do think they have the god given right to take anything they want,even if it is someone elses.
They take horses,dogs chickens,and anything else that takes their fancy !!!
Police are worse than useless -dont want to infringe their human rights!!

What about ours???? We pay your wages,not them,majority dont know what council tax is etc.
I had the misfortune of them being a field away from my horses for 2 yrs ,and I left for peace and quiet and the novelty of not having to do a head count and check my stuff every day!!!
They have since expanded into adjacent fields ,caravans everywhere,no planning permission,whereas I have to wait for permission to put in a sand school !!!
Yes ,they will take your animals ,breed from them ,fight them ,and not give one thought to the owner who is searching for them-the only concern is to make money:cursing:


----------



## chantys

its always been the same my grandparents used to own a sweet shop and the gypsy kids used to come in and just take the sweets without paying my grandparents told the police numerous times and they wouldnt do anything what scares me more than ever is my little dog bo is staying with my grandma now he is gorgeous and im so scared something is going to happen to him because there are lots of gypsies in that area and my poor grandma wouldnt be able to defend herself. 

Also a few months back in gamston a friend caught these kids burning 2 puppies with lighters and she threatened to call the police if they didnt let them go luckily the dogs wernt to badly hurt but 1 of them had clearly been cut with a knife who knows what would have happened if she hadnt stepped in the poor things will have been scared for life because of some youths being stupid and cruel i dont know if they were gypsies or not but it just shows how sick some people are


----------



## DobermanVincent

Just be careful of any gypsies there all scum , thieving robbing so and so's!
I dispite them.


----------



## mickyb

They are the lowest form of scum and should be got rid off, I hate them


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname

Isn't just Gypsies/Travellers.

I get stopped very often when out with my two. As well as the nice people who want to stop and chat and stroke the dogs there are always some who try it on.

It's the usual - "how old are they?" "are they a breeding pair?" "are they for sale?" "can i breed them with my dog" i usually just laugh and to carry on walking. They are both castrated and chipped. Buster wears a tag which says "DO NOT FEED ME. I AM ON MEDICATION FOR TERMINAL ILLNESS"

I take them into Bristol once/twice a week to see my mother. We go on the train and have a 30 minute walk through quite a rough part of Bristol. This is usually where the trouble starts.

Buster kicks off big time (he hasnt been as bad lately) at other dogs and this makes people stop and stare. Last week he did it in front of a couple of youths and one of them stopped, big grin on his face and said "oh he's an fighting dog! how many fights has he won then?" I was absolutely gob smacked not to mention a little bit  i had a go at the chap and said he wasnt a fighting dog. I walked away from that one very fast. I was VERY lucky.

Another time i was walking through said rough part and a chap got out of his car and tried to take Busters lead out of my hand, i pulled away and told him to eff off. Che then decides to bark and rock on the spot. The chap got back into his car and drove off sharpish.

It is a very worrying time for animal owners.

Thing is, i can't leave them at home. My neighbour and his friends stand outside my front door shouting and making noises to antagonise Che. Caught them doing it yesterday- they thought i'd gone out for the day. Did i let them have it.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

just want to say even if you dont live near the area (like me) be warned, when the appleby fair was on, loads of gypsys passed through my area, and a lot of dogs were seen on roads and in bad condition. Some of the gypsys seemed interested in dogs and although they were antisocial, they kept enquiring about dogs.


Just wanted to say that, everyone across the country be warned.


----------



## Guest

mickyb said:


> They are the lowest form of scum and should be got rid off, I hate them


Do I sense Nazi undertones in that statement? Not all gypsies are thieves, many of these thieves are actually home-owners, read the text in the qoute below...



icanneverthinkofagoodname said:


> Isn't just Gypsies/Travellers.
> 
> I get stopped very often when out with my two. As well as the nice people who want to stop and chat and stroke the dogs there are always some who try it on.
> 
> It's the usual - "how old are they?" "are they a breeding pair?" "are they for sale?" "can i breed them with my dog" i usually just laugh and to carry on walking. They are both castrated and chipped. Buster wears a tag which says "DO NOT FEED ME. I AM ON MEDICATION FOR TERMINAL ILLNESS"
> 
> I take them into Bristol once/twice a week to see my mother. We go on the train and have a 30 minute walk through quite a rough part of Bristol. This is usually where the trouble starts.
> 
> Buster kicks off big time (he hasnt been as bad lately) at other dogs and this makes people stop and stare. Last week he did it in front of a couple of youths and one of them stopped, big grin on his face and said "oh he's an fighting dog! how many fights has he won then?" I was absolutely gob smacked not to mention a little bit  i had a go at the chap and said he wasnt a fighting dog. I walked away from that one very fast. I was VERY lucky.
> 
> Another time i was walking through said rough part and a chap got out of his car and tried to take Busters lead out of my hand, i pulled away and told him to eff off. Che then decides to bark and rock on the spot. The chap got back into his car and drove off sharpish.
> 
> It is a very worrying time for animal owners.
> 
> Thing is, i can't leave them at home. My neighbour and his friends stand outside my front door shouting and making noises to antagonise Che. Caught them doing it yesterday- they thought i'd gone out for the day. Did i let them have it.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

S**t s**t s**t


I live in peterborugh :O and i ahve had people asking about rory !!

like wer did i get him from does he race !!

omg i am not going to tell anymore people anything else!!

Ther is a big gypsie site near peakerk, they steal stuff all the time, why dont the police do anything about it!!

scared they are going to get hert ?

shame on them!!


----------



## hightlow

Works great! Thank you for posting this. 
I really hope you like this new challenge! Best of luck, everyone! 
 lazer before and after | free tattoo removal cream prices A tattoo removal cream is needed that would successfully get rid of your tattoos for you without costing you a lot lazer before and after | free tattoo removal cream prices


----------



## Taome

in our area we call pikkies ,,, Do as you likeies lol,,


----------



## Frin13

These is happening in Surrey and hampshire too

I would love to get hold of these evil scumbags I really would 

It isn't just/always gypsies (but they are a nightmare around our way), it's romanians around our way in a Red Van they lurk up frimley/ash Ranges


----------



## Frin13

Pleccy said:


> Do I sense Nazi undertones in that statement? Not all gypsies are thieves, many of these thieves are actually home-owners, read the text in the qoute below...


I wouldsn't say it hand Nazi undertones, but people are getting sick of animals treated so badly usually,not always though, but usually by gypos.

My neice (in law) is from a traveller family on her mothers side, and they would never ever do this!!! but they are of course the few that give it a bad name


----------



## CarolineH

We get a lot of 'travellers' stop off in the Ashfield area too.  When I was the dog warden, we dreaded them moving on as it normally meant dogs that were no good to them left behind, abandoned sick horses to call the RSPCA out to and mountains of rubbish, tarmac, old tyres etc (don't let them offer to take your rubbish away for a fee - they dump it!) for the council to get rid of as well as a field to sanitise. (they used them as toilets) I would advise people not to leave their dogs outside unaccompanied, even in their own gardens. It happens a lot I'm afraid and the police won't touch them because they play the racism card now.


----------



## mickyb

BE WARNED GYPSIES HAVE MOVE ONTO THE FIELD JUST DOWN FROM NOTTINGHAM NIGHT ISLAND GOING TOWARDS EDWALTON IN NOTTINGHAM, THERE ARE A LOAD, SO YOU CAN BET YOUR LIFE MORE DOGS WILL GET STOLEN, PUT THESE BASTARDS DOWN, AND SAVE THE COUNTRY


----------



## Nathan91

This thread has made me worried


----------



## mickyb

Sorry that you feel worried, by this thread, but if it can save any dog by making people aware then it helps


----------



## Rick

I used to have a small manufacturing outfit.

Travellers (i'll use the PC term despite they never travel, they have set up a couple of fixed parks near us) used to come around the site regularly looking for scrap metal.

A guy in the next door unit had a car parked outside he wasn't using, (it was only a knackered old banger) regularly I would have people in asking whose it was and was it for sale.

One day I saw it being lifted onto a flatbed with a big claw like crane, I assumed they had got in touch and he had sold it.

Later he popped his head in and asked where his car was and did I know anything. They had nicked it in broad daylight and not thinking that anyone could be that brazen I basically stood and watched them take it.


----------



## mickyb

This is the point I keep trying to get across, they don't give a damn about anything or anybody, because they know they can't be touch, (unless I see them that is) evil b........


----------



## flufffluff39

ARE THEY gypsies or tinkers?? Have had a yorkie nicked before by irish tinkers just to keep the rats down in the camp.


----------



## WaveRider

I too live in South Nottinghamshire and have been aware of the gypsy (travelling community) movements. Before the end of the school term for Summer gypsies had parked on school fields off Wilford Lane in Nottingham. This disrupted PE classes, sport events etc. 

Other gypsies located at the horse fields near Lady Bay on route to the water sports centre have moved on. They left a whole lot of mess.

They intentionally site up in this area of Nottinghamshire (Rushcliffe Borough) as its richer pickings and plentiful local resources to make the use of.

Its Kenneth Clarke's constituency, he should stand up for the borough and remove these travellers for good.


----------



## mickyb

I will be in touch with Kenneth Clarke, but like the police, I won't hold my breathe, it seems moor and more are coming to Nottingham, and nothing seems to be done to stop them breaking and entering and causing havoc and misery for people


----------



## WaveRider

I dont know much about gypsies but you may remember back in 2000 with the Tony Martin case. The gypsies in that case were from Newark in Nottinghamshire.

Life for farmer who shot burglar | UK news | The Guardian

The farmers actions in the story made me chuckle:-

Farmer sprays gypsies with horse manure.


----------



## mickyb

Good for Tony martin, I supported him then and still do, there have been 5 dogs this week 15 last week found in the Nottingham area, were the gypsies have been move on from Beeston and Nuttall, if you have had your dog stolen, look at found on doglost site, hope they find there owners, but at least these poor little mites are now safe


----------



## Captain.Charisma

mickyb said:


> Gypsies stealing dogs Reg number LR04 USZ white van, beware, do not leave your dogs unattended, they are watching.


Flipping Gypos !


----------



## Rick

mickyb said:


> Good for Tony martin, I supported him then and still do,


The biggest tragedy is that he would have been paroled by now if he had grovelled and pretended he was sorry for what he did.

This country is no place for a man with strong convictions who is prepared to protect what is his.


----------



## CarolineH

On 28 July 2003, Tony Martin was released after serving three years of his five-year sentence.


----------



## Rick

Christ on a bike, time flies doesn't it!?

I was referring to his parole appeal in 2001 which was denied.


----------



## LUTGARD

Any more news on this?

Linda


----------



## Cheesywotsit

we see loads of gypogs in our area (hull) the last time they come they brazenly brought a iron cutter thingymebob and chopped down metal railings put in place to stop the gypo's getting in !! and coincidently they all had greyhound-whippets tied up with rope on a tree with the wooden kennels outside .they left a right stinking mess too no respect at all and these ''pikeys'' will even rob the gear off your washing line !i do wonder why they are all tree surgeons or double glazing and gutter-drainpipe workers ??? maybe its because they can see in your house while they are at ''work '' then they have the run of the garden too ...there is a method in their madness !!!my partner ofen gets jobs where he has to work in these gypsy parks ,he comes home and says ''in that place i be polite gaurd my van like a hawk and keep my head down do my job and get out ....oh and they stink to high heaven too of really bad putrid BO and i just cant understand a word they say '' poor hubby .these people have decided that they wish to drop out of civallisation ,so why should we, as a civallised country support these feral gypogs they should be all deported to a jail in peru or bangkok were there is NO civallisation ...lets see how they survive there !!

and the gypogs in our area must be ''higher class gypos'' cos they all have smart looking caravans and sleak black pickup trucks which cost a bomb !..netherless there still gypogs and they stink they have bad teeth they dont wash and dont send there kids to school !


----------



## nutmeg

Last year we had some staying on a field behind where we live, they stayed about 6 months and cost my husband his job, at the time the firm he worked for was due to go in and rebuild on the land but because of the gypsies they couldnt get on, my husband ended up being layed off from work, but that job would have kept him in work


----------



## Rick

Cheesywotsit said:


> peru or bangkok were there is NO civallisation


I need to jump in here and defend Peru, i've been twice (my mother in law lived there for a few years with her work) and it rocks.

I have often thought of going there to live but sady it isn't practical.


----------



## paradise pets uk

it is not just dogs
i have been in shop near to my home and some of the questions that they ask really do make u feel for the shop owners.......the best one was can a water dragon live for long with out a proper set up.........does make u wonder what they are doing to these poor animals


----------



## mickyb

Beware if you live in Eastwood or Nottingham the b.....ds are back, they are off the Eastwood byepass, also back again at Toton, been moved 4 times in five months, why can't we just put them down


----------



## momentofmadness

sarahberra said:


> People are actually stealing animals. For what? Where is this happening? Why would are they doing this? Are you talking about modern day gypsies- fortune tellers?


My sister had her goose stolen a couple of years ago.. It was a big thing.. They live in a quiet country area... They heard a scuffel an a car drive off.. n when they went and checked and the goose had gone.. Now it was just before christmas so I am reckoning someone had goose instead of turkey that xmas!!


----------



## momentofmadness

And re this being about Gypsies.. i am not allowed to call them gypsies... My mum would slap me.. she says they are travellers/tinkers common ones... And a gypsy is a very civilised well groomed person who would not dream of leaving a stink behind them let alone steal you dogs...


----------



## skink-king

we get them setting up litteraly down the bottom of my road and i have some very expensive reptiles and equipment that you can see through a big window and i am just so scared people are going to brake in and try to steal them. I am only 12 (turning 13 in a few days) and i am around 5,6 built like a brick out house and i can box so i can be very intimidating and that has often helped when i take my reptiles in my front garden and i have been aproached by groups of teens and adults and i get asked how much are they worth and i stand up and say non of your buisness f**** off and they go and if they wanna get violent i just call out me dad and my brother who are more than enough but i still sit here at night with a 12" kitchen knife just incase i do get broke into


----------



## belleboris

I also had this both of my dogs somehow managed to open the gate walk out and somehow they ended up being led back to there vans i was rantically looking for them by this time i had only let them out 5 min before , 
Went sick at some dude who had one on a lead and the other running about folowing the other i was so mad i just screamed at them .


----------



## _Sara_

Vixxen said:


> i had it with a horse i was riding this week....got stopped by gypsies and they were asking if it was a stallion or a mare, if it bred etc etc....she is a very attractive horse to gypsies!


My friend was riding her horse down a very very quiet road the other week (a 18 year old been there done that colored 14.1hh mare so one they would love!) When a man in a gypsy type white van with a horse box attached came racing at them horns blaring and everything! Luckily the horse didn't bat an eyelid, and it wasn't until she told some else she knew about it (we were all shocked with them having a horse box on the back!) That she told us what he was most likely trying to do was get her thrown and scare the horse then steal the her, with tack and everything. It happened to someone she knew :nonod: It makes me so sad that someone would do that!

They actually stole the gate from a horse field near me and a bunch of horses escaped and got knocked down. I also found some scouting round our arena last year asking me about livery :huh: in a brand new BMW that had been strategically reversed by the side of the school. We reported it to the police but i didn't think about the number plate


----------



## hultrypo

Cats are not so easy to find since they are more fast than dogs when it comes in running.


----------



## yohan

mickyb said:


> Gypsies stealing dogs Reg number LR04 USZ white van, beware, do not leave your dogs unattended, they are watching.


how sad, dogs are supposed to be the guard of the house hmy: "BEWARE of DOGS" or "DOGs BE AWARE"....


----------



## Guest

skink-king said:


> i still sit here at night with a 12" kitchen knife


Hold on there kiddo, be careful what you're doing with that thing. Thanks to the bureaucratic bookworms down in London you can get yourself thrown in prison for defending your own home...


----------



## skink-king

Pleccy said:


> Hold on there kiddo, be careful what you're doing with that thing. Thanks to the bureaucratic bookworms down in London you can get yourself thrown in prison for defending your own home...


i dont have it there on purpose but i normally sit in the kitchen where it is so if a burgler broke in and i feared for mine or my familys lives and i took the knife and stabbed him that would be legal but if i sat there with it with the purpose of stabbing a intruder thats elligal


----------



## Argent

I've spoken to a police officer about this in a kung fu class - you can hit an intruder ONLY if you believe he is going to hit you first. It's called pre-emptive strike and is very much legal luckily.

Still, the thought of someone trying to steal my dog and even break into my house for such a thing terrifies me, Oscar's a black shih tzu, so quite uncommon, though he's neutered now so that'll have lowered his monetary value...I'll have to warn my mum, she walks him the most.


----------



## Dirky47

Argent said:


> I've spoken to a police officer about this in a kung fu class - you can hit an intruder ONLY if you believe he is going to hit you first. It's called pre-emptive strike and is very much legal luckily.
> 
> Still, the thought of someone trying to steal my dog and even break into my house for such a thing terrifies me, Oscar's a black shih tzu, so quite uncommon, though he's neutered now so that'll have lowered his monetary value...I'll have to warn my mum, she walks him the most.


Call a police immediately if you feels there's someone stalking at your pets. hmy:


----------



## rachel001

Myself and my partner are thinking about getting our first dog in the near future and I have to say this thread has worried me somewhat. We were thinking of getting a pedigree smooth coat chihuahua which are very expensive and having read this I am now not so sure that is a good idea. Our second choice was a whippet and again after reading how many are stolen or are attempted to be stolen I am quite worried! Especially as I am not even 5" tall and only 22! I dont think I would stand a chance if several men tried to take my dog from me when I was walking it


----------



## jesshan

rachel001 said:


> Myself and my partner are thinking about getting our first dog in the near future and I have to say this thread has worried me somewhat. We were thinking of getting a pedigree smooth coat chihuahua which are very expensive and having read this I am now not so sure that is a good idea. Our second choice was a whippet and again after reading how many are stolen or are attempted to be stolen I am quite worried! Especially as I am not even 5" tall and only 22! I dont think I would stand a chance if several men tried to take my dog from me when I was walking it


They can be expensive but you shouldn't worry too much about dogs being stolen, it doesn't happen that often. As long as you take precautions you should be OK. I have chihuahuas and walk them - not all together and always in a well used, public area.


----------



## love_my_pets

I had a staffie years ago and i remember one occasion where i was parked up in my car with my staffie next to me on the front seat (we were just about to go for a walk and i was putting on his harness) when 3 gypsies tried to open the passenger door (all doors were locked) they were saying 'oh he is lovely' 'how much do you want for him' 'let us look at him' 'he'd make a great fighting dog' iwas  and shouted 'he's not for sale' and drove off. It was very scary! If the door had been unlocked they would have taken him i think. Shudders! He was my baby and i wouldnt have let him go for the world!! 
I only had him for a few months more though as he was hit by a car and was so poorly he had to be pts :crying: x


----------



## mickyb

There are Gypsies been housed in Beeston Nottingham, and one of them said to an old lady who had a pug he's nice, can I have him, of course she said no and the girl who was with the gypsies, said I want that dog, so the old lady scream for help and they just walked off, make me sick, I would gladly shoot the b......s


----------



## angelblue

hi can someone let the lady know forget her username but she has posted tonight abt her door being kicked in and her dog stolen and think she lives in nottingham ty xx


----------



## Pug_D

Oh christ, this thread has made me feel sick. We don't get that many travellers round here but had a few encounters with them,

I have 2 female un-neutered pugs so am very scared after reading this  

I had some woman (a druggy looking type) asking me if they were expensive yesterday, i was shocked and muttered something about 'well, maybe a little'

I'm going to have to come up with some rehersed answer, I think I might start saying I rescued them both as they have serious heart problems and are on a lot of meds and also tat they are spayed.

It f**cking awful that we have to do such things in fear of someone stealing our babies 

If someone stole my bitches I would never get over it, I would have nightmares about them being 'farmed' churning out pup after pup


----------



## vixtory

gypsies have stolen my mums cocker spaniel on 23/3/10 and she was ready for having her pups...we know its them but because we can`t prove it police won`t do a thing. It makes me sick! My mum is devastated, she can`t eat or sleep with worrying about our little lucy and whether she`s being fed and looked after properly.. it makes me so mad that they can get away with it!


----------



## Pug_D

vixtory said:


> gypsies have stolen my mums cocker spaniel on 23/3/10 and she was ready for having her pups...we know its them but because we can`t prove it police won`t do a thing. It makes me sick! My mum is devastated, she can`t eat or sleep with worrying about our little lucy and whether she`s being fed and looked after properly.. it makes me so mad that they can get away with it!


Oh no!!

I'm so sorry to hear this!

Do you know who has got her?


----------



## vixtory

yes... its the gypsies that have set up home by the pollington flyover in snaith eastyorkshire... we know they are holding her in that dreaded barn that they`ve put up... thats where they keep all the little pedigrees that they pinch! They breed them to death!:frown:


----------



## bibbleyboo

There are loads here in Kent as well, its a thriving business, last year I know of 4 seperate dog thefts, most were single puppies in new homes. A good reason not to advertise your litter! Unfortunately the police are scared of the gypsies and won't do anything as they think they are a law unto themselves.


----------



## Millie's mum

I live in East Sussex and a lady stopped me the other day when I was walking Millie and told me to be careful as she had had a lurcher stolen from her back garden! I can't believe it has happened in my own town! She said that she thinks it is gypsies that stole her dog and that they were originally after her Irish Wolfhound. She said that they steal Irish Wolfhounds to breed with other dogs to give them stamina when on a hunt. I will be very careful and never leave Millie tied up outside a shop and I will supervise her in the back garden. We have a gate at the back of the garden and I will keep it padlocked as much as I can. It is very worrying.


----------



## emily 20

omg a few months ago my geanuea pigs were nicked from my back garden:frown:


----------



## mickyb

Don't you know any strong lads, that would help go and get them back, if they were my dogs my temper and anger would take over, I would probably end up doing time because I could kill anyone that hurt any animal, it's about time that the government got involved with all this dog stealing and make the police do something to help people, not just well there nothing we can do,


----------



## mickyb

There is a place called Second Chance Animal Rescue

Back Lane, Chellaston, Derbys 

DE73 6TP 

Tel: 01332 702070 / 07878 136153 
I know that they go to Ireland Scotland and Wales and rescue animals that breed them to death I will give them a ring and see if they can help and if other do the same please


----------



## deb53

bibbleyboo said:


> There are loads here in Kent as well, its a thriving business, last year I know of 4 seperate dog thefts, most were single puppies in new homes. A good reason not to advertise your litter! Unfortunately the police are scared of the gypsies and won't do anything as they think they are a law unto themselves.


I too am in Kent and in my tiny village there is a lab and a border terrier missing.

Both taken from seprate gardens


----------



## vixtory

I found out some interesting info yesterday... apparently every council has a travellers liason officer, these people have the power to go to travellers camps with a dog warden and look for your missing pets if you think the travellers have them.

I`m ringing the goole council today to speak to their travellers liason officer!

Hopefully this will mean that were one step closer to getting Lucy back home!


----------



## bibbleyboo

Well my friends tried everything to no avail - they knew where their dog was but it was a huge gypsie camp and no one would go in. The Police did nothing!! And of course even a few burly blokes wouldn't be a good idea - these places are dangerous and thats why they get away with it. Very sad.


----------



## vixtory

Am I allowed to put a phone number on here.. just incase anyone who has had their dog stolen by gypsies in the Eastyorkshire area needs it?:


----------



## tafwoc

What i don't get is why they steal them? Or is it only un castrated dogs they take? or pedigrees? So they can breed them, or sell them on? Slightly naive on the subject


----------



## vixtory

If they steal dogs that have been fixed then they just sell them on to someone else.. if the dogs can be bred from then thats even better... either way its easy money for them!


----------



## tafwoc

vixtory said:


> If they steal dogs that have been fixed then they just sell them on to someone else.. if the dogs can be bred from then thats even better... either way its easy money for them!


But is it just pedigrees they take? I can't imagine them stealing mongrels?


----------



## vixtory

mainly pedigrees yes... then they cross breed them to get those cockerpoo`s, labradoodles etc... apparently those are the dogs everyone wants now!! Or at least thats what the police told us.. police are has bad has the gypsies if you ask me coz they won`t do anything to help!


----------



## tafwoc

vixtory said:


> mainly pedigrees yes... then they cross breed them to get those cockerpoo`s, labradoodles etc... apparently those are the dogs everyone wants now!! Or at least thats what the police told us.. police are has bad has the gypsies if you ask me coz they won`t do anything to help!


Yeh makes sense. Bloody police need a slap. There seem to be allot n Kent, from what iv seen?


----------



## vixtory

The gypsies near us are permenant... they`ve all been there for years now! We`ve got them in goole, carlton, snaith and near the drax power station.. just wish they`d keep their theiving hands off other peoples stuff and pets!


----------



## tafwoc

vixtory said:


> The gypsies near us are permenant... they`ve all been there for years now! We`ve got them in goole, carlton, snaith and near the drax power station.. just wish they`d keep their theiving hands off other peoples stuff and pets!


Oh my god, i can't actually say that i have seen any around here.


----------



## mickyb

why not put the phone number ????
Well I rang second chance and they said that if the dogs are micro chipped or you have paper work, then the police have to do something, as it's proof that they are handling stolen goods also get the local paper heavly involved, and also try animal right groups, as they are against cruelty to animals Nottingham AR,
Sumac Centre,
245 Gladstone Street,
Nottingham,
NG7 6HX. 

by phone on:
Phone 0845 458 9595

anything is worth trying to put a stop to these morons getting away with this treatment to dogs.


----------



## mickyb

tafwoc they steal mongrels or anything else because they are not from this planet they are just scum of the earth, they do not think the same as us it's easy money and they don't feel for any pain they might cause to animals or humans. time we got rid of them all.


----------



## vixtory

mickyb said:


> why not put the phone number ????
> Well I rang second chance and they said that if the dogs are micro chipped or you have paper work, then the police have to do something, as it's proof that they are handling stolen goods also get the local paper heavly involved, and also try animal right groups, as they are against cruelty to animals Nottingham AR,
> Sumac Centre,
> 245 Gladstone Street,
> Nottingham,
> NG7 6HX.
> 
> by phone on:
> Phone 0845 458 9595
> 
> anything is worth trying to put a stop to these morons getting away with this treatment to dogs.


Lucy is microchipped and we have the paper work but police still don`t want to know... i think its because they are scared of the gypsies!
I`ve managed to get hold of the gypsies liason officers number but she isn`t answering her phone yet... will keep trying though because apparently she has the power to go onto gypsy camps with a dog warden to check for your stolen pets! Hoping were gunna get lucy back this way... if not then maybe we are going to have to try and steal her back!


----------



## Mese

mickyb said:


> tafwoc they steal mongrels or anything else because they are not from this planet they are just scum of the earth, they do not think the same as us it's easy money and they don't feel for any pain they might cause to animals or humans. time we got rid of them all.


Whilst I feel everyones pain at losing their precious pets (id be devastated if it happened to me) ... the way you keep saying 'get rid of them all' I find that extremely disturbing ... It reminds me of nazi Germany and their policies of exterminating a whole race

It sounds like you are willing to brand every single Traveller the same and .. do what to them ? ... move them on ? kill them ?
Please stop making your posts so aggressive hun


----------



## simplysardonic

Mese said:


> Whilst I feel everyones pain at losing their precious pets (id be devastated if it happened to me) ... the way you keep saying 'get rid of them all' I find that extremely disturbing ... It reminds me of nazi Germany and their policies of exterminating a whole race
> 
> It sounds like you are willing to brand every single Traveller the same and .. do what to them ? ... move them on ? kill them ?
> Please stop making your posts so aggressive hun


have to say well done for saying that, I thought this thread was getting a bit personal, I have a very good friend who's a traveller & he doesn't steal dogs, or anything else for that matter


----------



## vixtory

I too have a very good friend thats a gypsy/ traveller... he doesn`t steal things either and he is trying to get our lucy back for us! Not all travellers are the same but its only a few that are decent which is a big shame, sadly the rest of them let all the rest down and give them all a bad name!


----------



## mickyb

I am sorry if some of you find my comments unsetting, but yes I feel it's personnel most are just scum should be put in a boat and let out to sea, they stole my uncle's dog and the police new who had him, but they were to scared to face the gypsies, my uncle died from a broken heart, the scum have move into flats that the council have given them near me and the crime rate has soared, they are fighting every night in my village, and am so worried each time I go out, I have to carry my personel things with with me in case they break into my home yet again, so much so I have my place up for sale, (selling for buttons) because of them, so forgive me if I sound bitter, but I am  and until it happens to you, you will never understand what others have to put up with.  and I worry for all these poor dogs


----------



## vixtory

mickyb said:


> I am sorry if some of you find my comments unsetting, but yes I feel it's personnel most are just scum should be put in a boat and let out to sea, they stole my uncle's dog and the police new who had him, but they were to scared to face the gypsies, my uncle died from a broken heart, the scum have move into flats that the council have given them near me and the crime rate has soared, they are fighting every night in my village, and am so worried each time I go out, I have to carry my personel things with with me in case they break into my home yet again, so much so I have my place up for sale, (selling for buttons) because of them, so forgive me if I sound bitter, but I am  and until it happens to you, you will never understand what others have to put up with.  and I worry for all these poor dogs


i didn`t find any of your comments upsetting hun, i know just how you feel atm coz they have my mums dog ad thats making my mum ill!


----------



## jan.kolar

Pug_D said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this!
> 
> Do you know who has got her?


Hi all,

I am a man from Slovakia, never been in Great Britain, but we know gypsies very well here in Slovakia. We have the same problems with them as you have, its great problem also on political scene. They are uncivilized, dirty and lazy people abusing our social system. Of course not all of them but when someone deals with them he must be very careful. They are making many robberies here. Some time ago one member of our parliament made a proposal of law for publishing criminality statistics for gypsies, but there was not enough of political support for this law. Stealing the dogs its common thing here especially in east Slovakia. I know a case where owner of the dog lost his life when defending his dog. Do you know what they are doing with these dogs? Of course they are not selling them they are eating them. Its horrible. I have read yesterday an article in DailyMail (Peterborough struggling with immigration toll | Mail Online) its awful. I want to write an article about this on my slovak blog. I would appreciate if someone who lives in Peterborough area could give me some information how he see this. Is it true that your councillors wrote a letter to british prime minister? Also in article there isnt much mention about nationalities of immigrants living there. You must distinguish between ethnic Slovak and Slovak gypsies. For most of us Slovaks its shame when our country is mentioned in connection with gypsies immigrants doing unlawful things.


----------



## vixtory

They don`t eat dogs round here! They are defo selling them on or breeding from them!

We went to bentley yesterday looking for our dog and we searched loads of camps.. has far has the gypsies are concerned we are just looking to buy a cocker spaniel to breed from, and its amazing just how quickly they fetch their spaniels out because all they see are pound signs so they don`t even question you at all!

Some of the gypsies we met yesterday were really nice and polite.. some ( but only a few ) were really nasty!

Sadly we didn`t find our dog.. but we now know that she is in the bentley or doncaster area!

We won`t ever give up looking for our Lucy, we love and miss her so much that it hurts!


----------



## Clare7435

Whilst I appreciate that there are some people who have been genuinly afected by this crime and I really do feel for those who have had such a huge hole left in their life by losing a beloved pet, I do think this thread smacks on 'everyone jump on the bandwagon'

It seems that someone posted a real problem backed up by information to support the problem, and then all of a sudden there are many cases of pets going missing or people being questioned about their dogs and it's obviouslky got to be the gypsies because no one else steels dogs....no one steels them to breed to make money, no oe steels them because they like the look of them and they can't afford one of their own , it doesn't HAVE to mean it's a traveller just because an animal goes missing.....the camps set up round here are closely monitored by the local council and believe me if they do anything like that there's a lot of trouble.

There was a family of travelers on our local market and one of the kids nicked something off a stall....his dad stopped him and publicly roasted him in front of everyone....not bad for a dirty robbing gypsie is it.

I don't have a problem reading about cases where the evidence shows the proof that it's a traveller.....but you can't just assume it's a traveller.....this gives them even more of a bad name when it might just be someon living on your own street.
Clare xx


----------



## vixtory

We have proof! They were seen taking her and putting her in a white van! They have now passed her on to their family!
The ones who took her were questioned by the police!

Like i said in a earlier post i know a gypsy and his family.. they are good friends of mine but just because he doesn`t steal from us doesn`t mean he won`t steal from others!


----------



## Haley

That is absolutely shocking. You are only 16, you must have been terrified. This whole thread has left me gobsmacked. Will read on x


----------



## Haley

My heart goes out to mickyb and all of you who have had experiences of this. 

This thread has shocked me to the core. I have heard of things happening but not as real as this. 

The only thing that happened to me (luckily) and when I think about it now, I think it was dodgy, I live in Nottinghamshire. I was walking my Dobe and I was nearly home, a man in a van pulled alongside and said "is that a dobe or a rottie" Tanya isn't pedigree and is clearly a Dobe she looks like she has a slight cross but doesn't look like a rottie. I felt a little concerned and wanted to answer with "why". I just said Dobe and carried on walking, he did drive off, I will never know if that was genuine or not (thank god). 

How awful that this is happening


----------



## Guest

I had a traveller cold call at my house yesterday asking if I wanted to have my drive resurfaced (Ha! Yeah right!), my 13 week old JRT escaped from the living room. All of a sudden he started asking questions about the dog :- Where did I get him from, How much, Would I sell him, How many I had etc etc.

I called the police straight away and gave them the details of what he looked like etc etc. 

My JRT is chipped and registered with Tracks. 9 times out of 10 if a dog is chipped or neutred, even better, both, then chances are the people back off. 

I'm wary about leaving him on his own in the house now!


----------



## myzoo

hi iam sick of hearing about gypsies what gives them the right to take a living creature i bet if we kidnapped one of their kids the police would be knocking on our door. the police needs to get some backbone and stop worrying bout the gypsies human rights they scared to do anything because they think the gypsies will go down the racism route or say you only think its us because we are gypsies and also because they know if one gypsie gets arrested all hell will break loose and they scared they might get hurt.

my OH had a running with some gypsies years ago before we met in teeside he had his japanese akita with him it was a pup at the time he was walking down the road and 2 gypsies pulled up in the car asking usuall questions is he for sale will he breed ect ect well anyway my oh replyed no to all the questions and kept walking the gypsies followed then one got out the car and tried to grab the dog my oh punched him so he jumped back in the car and drove of my oh started walking quickly home untill he heard screeching tyres before he knew it 2 cars full of gypsies with bats planks ect was beating him up luckily in the comotion the dog ran off home but my oh was badly hurt and wasin hospital for ages luckily the dog was found waiting onthe doorstep but it just shows what lenghts the gypsies will go to to get their filthy hands on our loved animals and once again the police didnt want to know 
DO YOU WANT TO START A POTTITION IF YES THEN READ THIS
i was thinking if anybody was interested in trying to start somesort of campaign or letter with everybodys signatures to get somthing done about it also if everybody puts all the stories together and sent them with the campaign they wll have to do something about it if enough people complain but we would need to work out how to do it if anybody is willing to help please pm me and we can get the ball rolling :thumbup:


----------



## poohdog

I typed this earlier but for some reason was unable to post it...so I saved it and the thread has now reappeared...this is my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## tafwoc

poohdog said:


> I typed this earlier but for some reason was unable to post it...so I saved it and the thread has now reappeared...this is my opinion for what it's worth.


I very much agree :thumbup: I know a few true gypsies and they are nothing like, what i class as tinkers or pikies. They are lovely people, ok not always well educated, but non the less, they do not thieve. I also know that they hate being branded the same, and they also hate these thieves and thugs, who leave mess everywhere.


----------



## Mese

Whats that saying im always hearing all the time in these (and other) forums , blame the deed not the breed ............


----------



## myzoo

hi i agree not all gypsies are bad and should be treated as individuals but why dont the police look at it like that as soon as they hear a gypsie is involved they dont want to know people say gypsies have rights too but if they have human rights then surely they should have to live by the same laws as us they want to be treated with respect ect then they should respect our laws and property and i also know there are a few good guys out there thats why the law should be changed to protect the innocent and lock up the bad


----------



## poohdog

The police...because of staff shortages....are reluctant to enter travellers sites.They know they will have to go in mob handed with riot shield backup (Even if unused) for the odd occasion when things turn nasty.

If it was me or you, a couple knocking on your door is usually sufficient.Unless it's a drugs raid.
They can sort twenty crimes committed by householders in the time it would take to sort out one load of the Tarmac brigade.Hence the reluctance.

On a market last year a transit van parked on yellow lines,with two female passengers with kids on their knees,no tax disc.Were completely ignored by two cops on foot (a rare sight) 
The cops ignored the obscenities aimed at them by market traders who were grafting for a living in their taxed and insured vans.

"What about them then?? Do your bloody job etc etc."


----------



## Guest

myzoo said:


> my OH had a running with some gypsies years ago before we met in teeside he had his japanese akita with him it was a pup at the time he was walking down the road and 2 gypsies pulled up in the car asking usuall questions is he for sale will he breed ect ect well anyway my oh replyed no to all the questions and kept walking the gypsies followed then one got out the car and tried to grab the dog my oh punched him so he jumped back in the car and drove of my oh started walking quickly home untill he heard screeching tyres before he knew it 2 cars full of gypsies with bats planks ect was beating him up luckily in the comotion the dog ran off home but my oh was badly hurt and wasin hospital for ages luckily the dog was found waiting onthe doorstep but it just shows what lenghts the gypsies will go to to get their filthy hands on our loved animals and once again the police didnt want to know
> DO YOU WANT TO START A POTTITION IF YES THEN READ THIS


I'm surprised that wasn't in the news... 

For some reason (with no disrespect intended), I couldn't really picture two car-loads of gypsies zooming up the street and nearly battering a man to death.


----------



## myzoo

Pleccy said:


> I'm surprised that wasn't in the news...
> 
> For some reason (with no disrespect intended), I couldn't really picture two car-loads of gypsies zooming up the street and nearly battering a man to death.


hi it wasnt in the papers because like most people he was to scared to talk to the papers incase of a revenge attack i only found out because he has a huge scar along his eyebrow and i asked him how he got it but didnt really go into full detail. and i dont think the papers would have printed it as well even if they knew the story for the same reasons scared of revenge attacks it must have been very scary for him i could imagine myself been chased by cars full of gypsies with bats and othe makeshift weapons one thing i do know if you have a run in with one you have a run in with the rest of that group even the so called good gypsies will fight to the death to protect their own even if they guilty beleive me iam a very open person who has beleived in human rights and being treated as an individual since school and would not make up a story like this what would i gain from making somthing like this up i have nothing against all gypsies only the ones who are commiting these horrible acts and giving the rest a ad name thats why the bad ones need locking up so the good ones can live in peace and get them selves a good reputation but its the bad ones who steal commit crime kill that gives them a bad name its the same with heroin users because of the ones who steal ect that give all users a bad name but not all heroin users are bad the same as not all gypsies are bad everybody is an individual and should be treated that way i only used the words gypsies because it was definatly gypsies who did this we know because they were very well known inthat area at that time so sorry if you dont beleive me but mine is a true story that happened many years ago about 10 years ago now there are so many people replying th this thread that will have made their storys up which i find very wrong naming and shaming if they not done it dont say it its not right on the other hand i do beleive that when gypsies move into an area crime rates do go up and thats because there are so many of them so say 100 move on to an estate and 75 are bad and 25 are genuine hard workers i know the whole 100 will be critisised just because they all together and classed as the same but what makes me more mad is the police not wanting to anything to do when they hear the word gypsie so sorry if you dont beleive this story but its 100% TRUE


----------



## Guest

myzoo said:


> hi it wasnt in the papers because like most people he was to scared to talk to the papers incase of a revenge attack i only found out because he has a huge scar along his eyebrow and i asked him how he got it but didnt really go into full detail. and i dont think the papers would have printed it as well even if they knew the story for the same reasons scared of revenge attacks it must have been very scary for him i could imagine myself been chased by cars full of gypsies with bats and othe makeshift weapons one thing i do know if you have a run in with one you have a run in with the rest of that group even the so called good gypsies will fight to the death to protect their own even if they guilty beleive me iam a very open person who has beleived in human rights and being treated as an individual since school and would not make up a story like this what would i gain from making somthing like this up i have nothing against all gypsies only the ones who are commiting these horrible acts and giving the rest a ad name thats why the bad ones need locking up so the good ones can live in peace and get them selves a good reputation but its the bad ones who steal commit crime kill that gives them a bad name its the same with heroin users because of the ones who steal ect that give all users a bad name but not all heroin users are bad the same as not all gypsies are bad everybody is an individual and should be treated that way i only used the words gypsies because it was definatly gypsies who did this we know because they were very well known inthat area at that time so sorry if you dont beleive me but mine is a true story that happened many years ago about 10 years ago now there are so many people replying th this thread that will have made their storys up which i find very wrong naming and shaming if they not done it dont say it its not right on the other hand i do beleive that when gypsies move into an area crime rates do go up and thats because there are so many of them so say 100 move on to an estate and 75 are bad and 25 are genuine hard workers i know the whole 100 will be critisised just because they all together and classed as the same but what makes me more mad is the police not wanting to anything to do when they hear the word gypsie so sorry if you dont beleive this story but its 100% TRUE


Now I can believe it, and I'm not really surprised going by today's society in 'broken britain', the direct result of 13 years of NuLabour governance...


----------



## poohdog

Pleccy said:


> Now I can believe it, and I'm not really surprised going by today's society in 'broken britain', the direct result of 13 years of NuLabour governance...


Fancy losing eh???bugger,bugger,bugger.


----------



## Guest

poohdog said:


> Coupled with New Labours crap teachers that didn't explain how to use commas and fullstops.


Uh huh.... Singing:


----------



## myzoo

oh lol sorry i have never been able to use full stops ect due to slight dyslexia sorry if my posts are hard to read


----------



## Guest

poohdog said:


> Coupled with New Labours crap teachers that didn't explain how to use commas and fullstops.


Do be careful when saying things like this.
You really don't know the reasons for bad spelling and grammar. You could be upsetting someone that you wouldn't normally dream of doing so in real life



myzoo said:


> oh lol sorry i have never been able to use full stops ect due to slight dyslexia sorry if my posts are hard to read


No need to apologies or explain


----------



## Guest

rona said:


> Do be careful when saying things like this.
> You really don't know the reasons for bad spelling and grammar. You could be upsetting someone that you wouldn't normally dream of doing so in real life


Agreed, perhaps you might want to edit your post, eh PD?


----------



## mickyb

This on doglost 
2010-06-27 18:11:37 Greyhoundgap 
Am back have been out fundraising and am just so glad that she is back home safe and sound and may a plaque of locuts infest the backsides of the scumbags who took her. Last night when I emailed dog lost I was in such a flap that I did not put a contact number being a Gap dog they naturally added mine onto the posters. At 9.30am this morning the first call came in from an irish man on an irish mobile phone (they did not withhold the number ) saying they knew where the dog was had seen it running in a park fed it and would catch it IF the reward was worth there while. Not being stupid we knew what was going on but I played dumb rescuer waffled about the dog being a spayed epileptic and being the vicars dog and would need to ring to see what the reward was. Rang and spoke to Alice as they were going to ring back. When they rung back they were offered a cash sum no questions asked so I put them in touch with Alice who they had messing about meeting them and not turning up. Cruel b*stards I can not imagine Alice what you went through that hour hoping beyond hope they would show. We had no contact with them after around 10.30am and Alice was left to go off postering again. By this time we had kind of assertained that whoever had stolen her had probably sold her on. Her collar had SPAYED on it and Alice's numbers BUT they were ringing the number on the posters and not that on the collar so whoever took her must have removed it before selling her on probably as an unspayed bitch to someone else. I reckon at that point knowing there was money on offer the jungle drums started to beat. Then around 1.30pm I got a phone call from a different Irish Man from a phone box saying this time they HAD GOT the dog and I needed to *hurry along girl* to arrange the meeting with the owner. They had already by this point upped the amount they wanted. Alice had to telephone the call box and arrange a meeting which she did and very bravely because she was on her own at the time went to meet them. This time thankfully they did have Gigi and although they once again upped the money probably because Alice was alone at least she is safely home. These people are ruthless scumbags and I really hope that one day Karma comes and bites them hard on the backside. However at least we do have an Irish mobile number to hand to the police and a number plate. I have a feeling as its been the festival on Midsummer Common that they were passing through and the three hours stalling was probably enough sadly for them to get ready, hand the dog over, take the money and leave the area. They make me physically sick! Alice I am so very sorry you had to go through this, please give her a hug from me and try to get some rest now Mrs xx 
Last edited: 2010-06-27 18:13:54 by Greyhoundgap2010-06-27 17:17:01 Jo - DogLost Area Co-ordinator, ESSEX 
I was so pleased to hear Gigi was back with you Alice. Well done everyone who helped in the search. 2010-06-27 16:31:27 Ashmark, Area Co-ordinator, Lincolnshire 
Brilliant news. Welcome home Gigi.2010-06-27 15:00:28 Alice 
She's home. Thank God and thank all of you. The pair I got her back from said they'd bought her in good faith from a local man who said he'd had her from a pup. They said they'd got her for £360 for their kids to play with, and had driven up from London to return her--but didn't want to be out of pocket. The police will be coming round (probably when the football's over). Lisa from Greyhound Gap knows the full story. Gigi's gums are a good colour but all her ribs are showing and she is quieter, more subdued, shyer and more completely exhausted than I've ever seen her.
nasty b.....ds yet again


----------



## Guest

I recently got a staffy pup from a woman. She advertised on the net to give the doggy a new home. Anyway, she was saying that she had 5-6 calls for the dog from gypsies. She told them where to go. They will do anything to get a 'dag' to breed or to fight!


----------



## mickyb

Sad people who don't listen to others and can only comment on spelling & grammar get a life


----------



## jammydoug

Hi
i left my dog outside with cubic zurconias glued to his collar as well as pieces of sheet metal and wal mart gift cards. I stayed up all night, awaiting a visit from a gypsy. Around 2 am, when the moon was shining bright, my dog began to bark. I saw a gypsy, wearing a trashcan over it's head, walking towards my dog (to steal the treasures no doubt). When I shined the flashlight on it's face, it made a hissing noise and scurried into the wilderness, much like a raccoon. When was the last time you successfully captured a gypsy?


----------



## billyboysmammy

DNFTT - even if he is more inventive than others!


----------



## Lisaj

rachel001 said:


> Myself and my partner are thinking about getting our first dog in the near future and I have to say this thread has worried me somewhat. We were thinking of getting a pedigree smooth coat chihuahua which are very expensive and having read this I am now not so sure that is a good idea. Our second choice was a whippet and again after reading how many are stolen or are attempted to be stolen I am quite worried! Especially as I am not even 5" tall and only 22! I dont think I would stand a chance if several men tried to take my dog from me when I was walking it


I have a chihuahua who came from the gypsies as a pup.

I had no idea of everything going on with them!

I have to say another traveller knocked my door a few months back and I stupidly took her to the door with me. He commented on her and asked alot of questions, turns out he knew the lady who sold her to me and he gave me lots of advice INCLUDING always keep her on a lead so no one can just take her and get her microchipped and NEVER go to the door with her again. He said that people had tried to take one of his before (yes he was breeding chihuahua's too).

It's made me think twice about pedigree dogs from now on and going to the pound instead for a cross breed. Much less worry.


----------



## lovemypapillons

We had our dogs photos taken on the garden by gypsies stealing to order i didnt know anything about it till the police came to our home to warn us and to keep them out of sight . They even new were they were heading for (Ireland) once the dogs had been stolen its the same crew going up and down the country.


----------



## Jess2308

A neighbour of mine had his two lurchers stolen. Gypsys pulled the doors of his kennels off with their van and threw the dogs in it before he even managed to get out of his house to see what was going on. He had CCTV and stuff up but the people were never found and the dogs never seen again.


----------



## Mydass

Seventeen years ago I had a 5 year old entire Springer Spaniel dog stolen by the gypsies.

We had a phone call the day after from someone who would not give their name, telling us where the dog was. Two days later I was riding my pony (Had been putting posters out) when I was stopped and asked where a certain place was. It was the site that was up the road from my yard. We believe these people came to move my dog from the site up the road to another site.

We later had another phone call, again from the person we believed had rang us a few days earlier, they would not say who they were ,only that they were afraid that if they were found out something would happen to them.

We found the other site and went in to ask if they had seem my dog. We were quickly moved away from the caravan that we were told the dog was at.There were some sheds that the dog could easily have been in. 

My dog was trained not to bark as he was a working gun dog.

We informed the police about everything that had happened but as already said they were not interested (Frightened to go into the site).

We learned that there is a gypsy liaison officer that goes in and collects the rent. By this time it was too late. we never did get my dog back.

Gypsies are nasty people who will not stop at stealing anything


----------



## paşa's mummy

FantaisiaX said:


> OMG Same thing happend to me 2 days ago i was just going for an ordinary walk with my Border Collie (Benjy) - (like i always do)
> and i got pulled over by this man & women in a white van up the top were i live, the man was asking 'Are you selling any animals!?' i was like NO! nd carried on walking thought that was strange about what happend so i walked back home.
> On the way home, The Van had stopped down the road :|, i TOOK my Phone
> Out And Took A Picture Of he Van. (I will be showing this to police and going to se the police about this when my mum comes out of hospital.)
> As i was walking past the van the man was asking me other Q's. 'Lovely markings he's got!' OH And ' How Old Is He? ' i just said i dunno, ( i don't wanna tell a nosy Tw*t ) i got round the corner turned around the Van was following me, so i thought F*CK better run, so i ran home turned around and the van was creeping round the corner.
> so it was following me. I'm 16 By The Way, i bught my dog a Month ago from Kennels, and i blooming Love him with all my heart, i coudln't bear it if anything happend to him so im just watching him now.
> 
> I Live in SOUTH WALES/ Uk And in the Swansea Valleys.
> I Only caught the first 4 numbers of the White Van but its,
> E607 i honestly can't rember the rest, and the picture i took was too far away,
> but i'll have to see how i can Photoshop it in closer (Y).
> 
> GOD I HATE GYPSIES :cursing:


thats awful you must ahve been terrified, i know i would have been. i have a german shepherd (white) puppie and a rescued lab x staffie, i have had people ask about our cross but i always lied n said he had alot of health problems that cost me a fortune, since we got our shepherd i always walk them together with my partner who is stocky built n about 6ft 2in so we only get people admiring her but the undersirables dont tend to approach us, if it happens again dont tell them your dogs name and say its been neutered and has health problems and hopefully ull put them off and report it to the police ASAP. its a sad reality that they steal peoples loved animals. 
amy x


----------



## sheika

Makes me sick hen you cant even count on the police to help. God forbid if someone stole my dog I'd be sick with worry about what would happen to he/she.


----------



## Tapir

......................................................................


----------



## Guest

Makes me laugh when you read things saying "they (pikeys) are Ok, they are just differant to us" like on the 'Gypsy wedding thread'!

Wake up people.

A *few* might be alright and generally they are the older ones.

Most are scum!

I have been to the Romany museum in Linclonshire run by Mr Boswell a "King of Gypsy people" and even the have a sign up in there saying "gypsies are masters of deception" FFS.

They also have a map showing where they come from and saying they travelled from India, Iran etc and were persicuted all the way until they reached our pleasant shores.


----------



## Natz

mickyb said:


> Gypsies stealing dogs Reg number LR04 USZ white van, beware, do not leave your dogs unattended, they are watching.


Im sorry but how on earth do you know that they are gypsies??
I own a white transit van does that make me one?

U also said that the van is registered, registered where exactly?? Do you think that gypsies have social security numbers, bank accounts, a fixed address....:lol:

ANYONE can steel your dog if they think its worth taking.


----------



## Guest

Natz said:


> Im sorry but how on earth do you know that they are gypsies??
> I own a white transit van does that make me one?
> 
> U also said that the van is registered, registered where exactly?? Do you think that gypsies have social security numbers, bank accounts, a fixed address....:lol:
> 
> ANYONE can steel your dog if they think its worth taking.


So do I but I dont follow people with dogs or ask probing questions.

As for the fixed address bit, yes they do. They may not live there personally but there are many who live in house where no doubt 100's of white van are registered so they can get insurance.

ANPR has put a stop to a lot of their shinanigans :thumbup:


----------



## Natz

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> So do I but I dont follow people with dogs or ask probing questions.
> 
> As for the fixed address bit, yes they do. They may not live there personally but there are many who live in house where no doubt 100's of white van are registered so they can get insurance.
> 
> ANPR has put a stop to a lot of their shinanigans :thumbup:


When I was out yesterday in my car i pulled over and asked a man about his dog not because I wanted to steel it but because i'd never seen a dog like it in my life an thought it was absolutley stunning, may be when he got home he told his missus some 'pikey' was questioning him about there dog :lol: or maybe he thought nothing of it.

I doubt very much that there could be 100's of vans registered to one address and like I said before gypsies don't have bank accounts they deal in cash, the reason I know this is because my dad works for the aa, he is approached daily by gypsies asking if they can have a membership from him, they can't because not 1 of them have a bank account, and the aa don't deal with cash buyers, the same as insurance company's.


----------



## Guest

Natz said:


> *When I was out yesterday in my car i pulled over and asked a man about his dog *not because I wanted to steel it but because i'd never seen a dog like it in my life an thought it was absolutley stunning, may be when he got home he told his missus some 'pikey' was questioning him about there dog :lol: or maybe he thought nothing of it.
> 
> I doubt very much that there could be 100's of vans registered to one address and like I said before gypsies don't have bank accounts they deal in cash, the reason I know this is because my dad works for the aa, he is approached daily by gypsies asking if they can have a membership from him, they can't because not 1 of them have a bank account, and the aa don't deal with cash buyers, the same as insurance company's.


Fair enough but do you have an Irish accent and did you ask "any pups off that one Mr?" and then follow him! :lol:

As for insurance,mot and log book......would you mind telling me how they get around the ANPR cameras on Police cars and at the main junctions of most town centres as you seem to know so much :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Also,any transaction over 7k (I think,may be 10k) in cash has to be declared to HMRC so can Natz tell me how they pay cash with no address or proof of ID for a 25k 4x4 :confused1:


----------



## Marley boy

where my sister lives rabbits get stolen as dog bait!!!! it makes me feel sick. where i live is not the nicest of places although my road isnt that bad. I would love to get a pug but im worried about it getting stollen. I have heard stories of peoples houses getting broken in to just to get the dogs? obv you can insure them but that doesnt make up for the loss of a pet. Im not sure maybe im just worrying too much.


----------



## hawksport

Tapir said:


> WARNING - Derbyshire area
> 
> Whilst walking 2 boxers who (I work at a Boarding Kennels) who were in, a gypsy pulled up in a van with 2 other blokes. They asked if there was any scrap metal, not taking their eyes of the dogs. They asked what breed the dogs were and I just said they were 'old cross breeds' hopefully to put them off. They then asked if there were any German Shepherds in. I politely told them no, and stomped off.
> 
> luckily they haven't returned but bit of a warning if you have boxers/GSDs in the area.


I bet they had come from Allenton


----------



## Natz

Do you think that they declare there earnings to hmrc??? 

This thread isn't about insurance or cars but my experience of gypsies leads me to believe they are very clever when it comes to money and getting away with things.

How many ppl do you kno that can go out and buy a brand new 25k 4x4 (they don't get finance) and yet most believe that they will steel there £200 dog 

I think that some (a small minority) do horrible things, they same within any culture, religion etc.

Threads like this piss me off just because of the life they are born into they all must be the same... the same as all muslims are terroists


----------



## Tapir

......................................................................


----------



## hawksport

Tapir said:


> are they there atm? They were at Wyvern yesterday, had horses tied up on the roundabout!


Allenton's full of them, it has been for years. They have a site on church land off Marlborough Rd


----------



## Guest

Natz said:


> *Do you think that they declare there earnings to hmrc??? *
> *This thread isn't about insurance or cars *but my experience of gypsies leads me to believe they are very clever when it comes to money and getting away with things.
> 
> How many ppl do you kno that can go out and buy a brand new 25k 4x4 (they don't get finance) and yet most believe that they will steel there £200 dog
> 
> I think that some (a small minority) do horrible things, they same within any culture, religion etc.
> 
> Threads like this piss me off just because of the life they are born into they all must be the same... the same as all muslims are terroists












So why did YOU bring insurance into it to start with then :confused1:


----------



## Natz

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> So do I but I dont follow people with dogs or ask probing questions.
> 
> As for the fixed address bit, yes they do. They may not live there personally but there are many who live in house where no doubt 100's of white van are registered so they can get insurance.
> 
> ANPR has put a stop to a lot of their shinanigans :thumbup:


I did'nt bring insurance into the conversation as above :thumbup:

My point was just because someone owns a white transit van does not instantly make them a gypsie ANYONE could steel a dog.


----------



## Natz

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Makes me laugh when you read things saying "they (pikeys) are Ok, they are just differant to us" like on the 'Gypsy wedding thread'!
> 
> Wake up people.
> 
> A *few* might be alright and generally they are the older ones.
> 
> Most are scum!
> 
> I have been to the Romany museum in Linclonshire run by Mr Boswell a "King of Gypsy people" and even the have a sign up in there saying "gypsies are masters of deception" FFS.
> 
> They also have a map showing where they come from and saying they travelled from India, Iran etc and were persicuted all the way until they reached our pleasant shores.


Seems to me that someone has an issue with gypsies I wonder if you would be so vocal about not liking black ppl or indians???


----------



## Guest

Natz said:


> I did'nt bring insurance into the conversation as above :thumbup:
> 
> My point was just because someone owns a white transit van does not instantly make them a gypsie ANYONE could steel a dog.


Agreed, yes it was *me* that mentioned the word insurance first.

Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Guest

Natz said:


> Seems to me that someone has an issue with gypsies I wonder if you would be so vocal about not liking black ppl or indians???


Sensationalist assumptions. :lol:

I have no problem with any law abiding race,creed or culture.

All the others should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Natz

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Sensationalist assumptions. :lol:
> 
> I have no problem with any law abiding race,creed or culture.
> 
> All the others should be avoided at all costs.


These assumptions come from what you have written.

''A few MIGHT be alright''

So a few muslims might not be terroists 

The reason that this has got my back up so much is my very close friends are gypsies oh does alot of work for various gypsie sites and our experience of them is not the same as what's written here.

As ive said before ppl that can afford to go and buy themselves a 25k 4x4 cash would have no need to go and steel someones £200 dog.

I have 7 staffies at my home at the moment and alot of gypsies know this so I guess i should be on guard for these dog steeling gypsies


----------



## Guest

Natz said:


> These assumptions come from what you have written.
> 
> ''A few MIGHT be alright''
> 
> So a few muslims might not be terroists
> 
> The reason that this has got my back up so much is my very close friends are gypsies oh does alot of work for various gypsie sites and our experience of them is not the same as what's written here.
> 
> As ive said before ppl that can afford to go and buy themselves a 25k 4x4 cash would have no need to go and steel someones £200 dog.
> 
> I have 7 staffies at my home at the moment and alot of gypsies know this so I guess i should be on guard for these dog steeling gypsies


And what I have writen here comes from 1st hand expirence of most that I have dealt with.

Now you seem to ignor a lot of my questions but I will say it again,what is meant by "gypsies are masters of deception" as is on a poster in the travellers museum?

And by your own admission they have no insurance or log books as they have no address?

That to me = criminal and wrong.

As for the 25K car buying,how? it has to be declared and registered to someone or is that just plain old criminal deception?

I also dont belive they would be interested in a £200 dog from BYB stock no,but........a £1500 pedigree dog  go figure!


----------



## Burrowzig

mickyb said:


> They are the lowest form of scum and should be got rid off, I hate them


Hitler was with you on that one


----------



## dee o gee

Maybe the Uk is a little different to Ireland but my friend had her collie stolen by the travellers here, my other friend's neighbours has had both ponies and rugs stolen on 2 separate occasions by another family of travellers, now my cousin fears that his dog has been stolen as bait for dog fighting by them last week. 
I work in a shop and the same family that stole the ponies and rugs above are barred (for stealing ) but still come in, they would steal the t shirt off your back if they thought it was worth something, the kids are just as bad they are always stealing sweets. 

From past experience I would not trust any of them. I hate walking my dog past them when they're all sitting outside the pub.


----------



## mickyb

I have found out today that those 2 Lurchers that were tied with rope and one thrown one side of bridge and the other on the other side, were they both died, The Lurchers Lads from Nottinham told me it was the bastard gypies from Leics that did it, they had a fall out with each other one set fire to his car so he did this to his dogs, makes me sick, and the police do know about it, but don't or won't get involved.


----------



## Guest

mickyb said:


> I have found out today that those 2 Lurchers that were tied with rope and one thrown one side of bridge and the other on the other side, were they both died, The Lurchers Lads from Nottinham told me it was the bastard gypies from Leics that did it, they had a fall out with each other one set fire to his car so he did this to his dogs, makes me sick, and the police do know about it, but don't or won't get involved.


All romours you nazi scare mongerer.


----------



## siberiankiss

Gypsies stole my horse from his stable a few years back. Luckily I knew where they lived and I guessed it was them. We went round late at night and saw him tied to the back of a trailer. We took him back and moved yards shortly afterwards.


----------



## Guest

siberiankiss said:


> Gypsies stole my horse from his stable a few years back. Luckily I knew where they lived and I guessed it was them. We went round late at night and saw him tied to the back of a trailer. We took him back and moved yards shortly afterwards.


No!

What would they want to steal a horse for? :confused1:

They got enough cash to by 100's if the want!

Another scare mongering Nazi


----------



## dee o gee

Forgot to add to my last post that they also stole a rug off our local vet's mare. 

And race their horses in gigs on main roads trotting at high speed (which should never be done on hard surfaces for that length of time ) taking up the whole side of the road, the hard shoulder and causing cars coming in the opposite direction to swerve into their hard shoulder when they decide to take up both sides of the road, and of course post it on youtube. But it's tradition of course so we can't take away their traditions.


----------



## Acacia86

Tradition should NOT be thought about when animals welfare is at stake. If everyone thought that then the world would never have moved on from the fooking dark ages!!


----------

